# Indy boots as work boots/everyday boots



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

A bit of an odd multi-part question here.

Basically, I work in a craftsman/skilled labor job (or at least others in the same field are skilled). 
I'm not framing houses or pouring concrete, but a soild 'work' shoe seems to be called for.
I do a LOT of standing, and plenty of carrying and walking, and bean mocs, boat shoes and canvas sneakers aren't cutting it.

I'm in the market new work boot, and don't really like the styling of the red wing 1905s.
Would an Indy boot work for this situation?
I'm a little worried about the standing around aspect.



I'm also a student, and do a lot of walking around campus and town (as much as I love them, walking 2 miles in weejuns isn't something I'm itching to try).
Could the Indy boots hold up to this without sacrificing comfort? I.E. could they double as a solid everyday shoe? 
Besides the comfort etc I'm not sure about wearing them with my current wardrobe (not many jeans and lots of khakis, chinos and cords).
I never quite know what to wear as casual/walking around shoe in the fall, perhaps this could be it.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

It all depends on your budget.

Indys are great workboots, no doubt about their comfort or versatality. But you should perhaps look at an alden boot with crepe soles if you are looking for more comfort that leather/rubber soled boots since you say you stand and/or walk a lot. Something like this maybe:

(Alden Roy boot)

https://www.contextclothing.com/item.php?id=1152

















There is also safety to consider - if you are doing anything with instruments (sharp/dull/heavy/otherwise) safety is paramount and is more important than style. If this is the case, you should look at getting steel toed boots. Never ever compromise safety for style.

If you are on budget and simply looking for just a pair of kickaround boots for everyday use, nothing beats the LL Bean Katahdin Engineer boots. At $160, these are outstanding value for your dollar:

https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...egoryId=49464&storeId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1

They are not steel toed though. They are made by in the USA by Chippewa, and are goodyear welted. Chippewa willr esole them, and there is always the LL Bean guarantee.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Alden Indy Boot: https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=109

Trickers: https://www.pediwear.co.uk/trickers/products/702.php

Loake:

Cheaney: https://www.solelyshoes.com/acatalog/pennine.htm

Just some examples to look at.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

srivats said:


> It all depends on your budget.
> 
> Indys are great workboots, no doubt about their comfort or versatality. But you should perhaps look at an alden boot with crepe soles if you are looking for more comfort that leather/rubber soled boots since you say you stand and/or walk a lot. Something like this maybe:
> 
> ...


Very nice! Forget what I was talking about earlier...I'm in love


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

cmacey said:


> Very nice! Forget what I was talking about earlier...I'm in love


Me too, but i can't get this in E width, otherwise I'dve bought them already!

Alden rocks.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks for the quick replies.

Safety is not an issue.

Those LLB boots are nice. Was mainly looking at Alden and Red Wing because I know local stores that sell both (easier for fit etc) hmmm have some options now though.

I suppose part of what I like about the indy boots (and there's a lot to like) is the versatility.

Problem with some Red Wings, or my current steel toed boots (overkill and painful to walk in) is that they look like _boots_, you don't really want to wear them outside of work, and they don't really look right when not accompanied with dirty jeans etc.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Problem with some Red Wings, or my current steel toed boots (overkill and painful to walk in) is that they look like _boots_, you don't really want to wear them outside of work, and they don't really look right when not accompanied with dirty jeans etc.


The LL Bean boots fall in the same category, with a bulbous toe.

Alden indys are probably good for you, they look nice with a pair of khakis or with jeans, basically everything else except a suit!

How about a pair of chukka boots? Alden makes quite a few of them, in a variety of leathers. They can be dressed up or town as well. They are not really work boots though you can wear them as one if you are not doing heavy work. Leathersoul Hawaii carries quite a few varieties in calf and shell cordovan - take a look!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've certainly worn my Indy boots for extended periods, while doing manual labor around the house. They take the use and abuse rather well and remain surprisingly comfortable, even when on your feet 10 to 12 hours at a stretch! The Indy boots are a good choice for your proposed purpose.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

srivats said:


> It all depends on your budget.
> 
> Indys are great workboots, no doubt about their comfort or versatality. But you should perhaps look at an alden boot with crepe soles if you are looking for more comfort that leather/rubber soled boots since you say you stand and/or walk a lot. Something like this maybe:
> 
> ...


I got the email Context sent out about those. Look great, but the $445 price tag means I'll just be admiring them from afar.

By the way, Context is an outstanding store with customer service that can't be beat.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I like these. I'd get them, except that I already have too many boots.









https://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1900

These are by Red Wing, and they're very attractive in person.

I would also check out some of the upland styles of Irish Setters (by Red Wing). They're a bit rustic, less attractive than the above pictured, but they rival Ecco and Born for comfort.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

srivats said:


> The LL Bean boots fall in the same category, with a bulbous toe.
> 
> Alden indys are probably good for you, they look nice with a pair of khakis or with jeans, basically everything else except a suit!
> 
> How about a pair of chukka boots? Alden makes quite a few of them, in a variety of leathers. They can be dressed up or town as well. They are not really work boots though you can wear them as one if you are not doing heavy work. Leathersoul Hawaii carries quite a few varieties in calf and shell cordovan - take a look!


I don't think Chukka Boots would perform well as a work boot. I always think of them as a casual boot, without the ankle support and toughness of a proper workboot.

Those Alden Aviator Boots in the Orvis catalog look awesome...


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

The Aldens are beautiful but at, gulp, $445 I wouldn't be so quick to "work" in them. 

...and I thought Indy Boots were overpriced.


----------



## JLWhittington (Aug 20, 2008)

Not surprisingly, the Orvis Aviator Boots are made by Alden:teacha:


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

JLWhittington said:


> Not surprisingly, the Orvis Aviator Boots are made by Alden:teacha:


And priced accordingly. They are cheaper than the other Aldens, though.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Those Orvis x Alden Aviators look even better after a coat of Obenauf's IMO:

(posted by slide13 on Styleforum)

The stock ones look a little, eh:

same source: https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=85716


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

^ Those things look amazing. Why is it that I'm attracted to these boots that I can't afford?


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Memphis88 said:


> ^ Those things look amazing. Why is it that I'm attracted to these boots that I can't afford?


Cheap boots are so unbelievably ugly that any boots that look halfway decent command top dollar. I got my Billy Reid ropers on a good sale last year, but I paid 85% for my J. Crew Indys. Indy looks + leather lining + Horween Chromexcel was just too freaking good.

That being said, I think the best deal in boots right now is far and away the Kathadin Iron Works boots from L.L. Bean. Made in America by Chippewa, Goodyear welted, fully rebuildable. $150 + the cost of a jar of Obenauf's gets you this:

slide13 again: https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=85741&page=3


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been looking at those boots.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

I don't have the Bean Kathadin boots, but I do have some Chippewa Sorrel boots, which look similar, but are heavier and cheaper.









(stock image)

(my picture)

Not a great picture, but these look even better now (those are RRL's btw).

Conor


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

redmanca said:


> I don't have the Bean Kathadin boots, but I do have some Chippewa Sorrel boots, which look similar, but are heavier and cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Another to add to the list.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

Thanks, they are great boots, especially for 130. 

I forgot to mention, these are made from "pull-up/out" leather, which I think is also what the Alden + Context Roy boot is made of (though I make no comparison between the quality of the two boots). Pretty cool looking.

Conor


----------



## ksteryous (Jul 7, 2008)

videocrew said:


> Cheap boots are so unbelievably ugly that any boots that look halfway decent command top dollar. I got my Billy Reid ropers on a good sale last year, but I paid 85% for my J. Crew Indys. Indy looks + leather lining + Horween Chromexcel was just too freaking good.


Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I must be blind...I cannot find these boots on Alden's site or J. Crews site. Are they only found in store? I think I have to have these.

Thanks,
Kenton


----------



## QTime (May 13, 2009)

i think these are the normal stock 405 indy boots polished with some dark brown wax.

regards,

simon.


----------



## ksteryous (Jul 7, 2008)

QTime said:


> i think these are the normal stock 405 indy boots polished with some dark brown wax.
> 
> regards,
> 
> simon.


Actually, I think they're the new 403 with leather linings and all....I just can't find them online anywhere.

Regards,
Kenton


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Alden will be coming out with essentially this same boot as a standard offering soon.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

^ Those were a limited run and only available in the J.Crew Liquor Store boutique in SoHo. Odds are that they're sold out, but you can call them; they do mail order. 

The regular Alden line is supposed to include an Indy in that leather starting the beginning of next year.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Qtime, they're actually a special run done for J. Crew in Horween Chromexcel with leather linings and the standard sole.



chiamdream said:


> ^ Those were a limited run and only available in the J.Crew Liquor Store boutique in SoHo.


That's where I got them. 212-226-5476



> The regular Alden line is supposed to include an Indy in that leather starting the beginning of next year.


It's supposed to be called the 403. I think they'll sell like hotcakes, but expect to pay $425-$450.


----------



## okayfine (Jun 7, 2009)

What exactly is Chromexcel ? Is it horse hide?


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Would Alden recraft/resole/etc the boot they make for Orvis, or would you have to send it to a third party?


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

okayfine said:


> What exactly is Chromexcel ? Is it horse hide?


It's cow.
From Horween's site:
Chromexcel is the original pull-up leather; using time honored techniques and formulas that were developed nearly 100 years ao. Chromexcel is still produced in the United States using a bark retannage from a proprietary recipe, and then genuine hot stuffed with our secret blend of natural oils and greases.
Chromexcel is characterized by a rich pull-up in full aniline, hand rubbed finishes. Made to this day with old world craftsmanship, modern Chromexcel carries on a long history of superior comfort and durability.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Corcovado said:


> Would Alden recraft/resole/etc the boot they make for Orvis, or would you have to send it to a third party?


Alden will do it.


----------

